# LAV-TOW



## pegged (23 Feb 2004)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=96


----------



## MG34 (24 Feb 2004)

Nothing new there this thing has been tested since 1998.


----------



## pegged (24 Feb 2004)

I found it on dnd site, did not know. Thanks.


----------



## hussar365 (24 Jul 2004)

Testing since 1998, true.   But they're finally starting to build them.   When they get issued to the units is a whole other matter.   No big surprise there.


----------

